# Just used peanut butter



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I had polish and wax on my black plastic trim and nothing brought it off. I tried APC,window cleaner, IPA. Nothing touched it. Read on here that smooth peanut butter would work . 10 mins with a micro fibre and some Sunpat and now as good as new. Don't even need to treat it as the peanut butter has left a nice gloss finish. Try it you will be surprised.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I use walnut oil, same principle but less messy lol


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I use walnut oil, same principle but less messy lol


My car has never smelt so good. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope you dont end up with claw marks on the paint as the dogs come to lick it off.

Ground nut oil is easy to pick up when doing the normal food shop.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Peck marks in bumpers off birds
Only joking (I hope)


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I used Ground Nut Oil this morning ... ... ... but I was making a curry :lol:


----------



## hungryhorace (May 13, 2013)

Its peanut butter jelly time?

Will give this a go!!


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol never knew this, so Thanks for the advice and same as hungryhorace. I'm going to give it ago next time I clean the car.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

i love peanut butter


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I used nutella, ended up licking it off in the end.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

Lol I started to get a little worried about using peanut butter.

With all these comments


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok! crazy, but cool! im armed with the knowledge if i need it, thank you :thumb:


----------



## hellom8 (Jul 1, 2009)

I gave this a go the other day to remove polish splatter and it works like magic.
It's quite funny seeing hundreds of pounds worth of detailing products in my garage and a £1.25 pot of peanut butter


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use a normal pencil rubber as I hate the smell of peanut butter


----------



## Ajt568 (Jul 19, 2013)

What about marmite?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Gentlemen's Relish?

Vindaloo Paste?

Beluga Caviar?


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

so how long dies the peanut butter last on plastics?


----------

